# Terrorcraft: The #1 Minecraft Horror Modpack!



## TJwolf123 (Mar 28, 2016)

So I recently started playing Minecraft again, and a modpack that I love and suggest to all horror fans out there has just now released a trailer for their server!

The server has in-game money currency as well as a quest system! Special weapons and tools are included in the modpack as well.







For those who want to get the game, here's the link on where and how to get it:

http://www.minecraftforum.net/forum...terrorcraft-the-1-horror-rpg-minecraft-server​


----------

